# Din, Tarih, İlim, Müzik... > Gurbetçi Türkler >  Danimarka'ya işkence sonucu ölümde suç üstü!

## bozok

*Danimarka’ya işkence sonucu ölümde suç üstü!*


 
*ülümü şüpheli Türk gencinin dosyası yeniden açılıyor!*

*VATAN DIş HABERLER*

 
DANİMARKA’da 23 yaşındaki Türk genci Ekrem şahin geçen ocak ayında Kolding Hapishanesi’nde iki yıllık cezasını çekerken gardiyanların müdahalesi sonucu komaya girmiş ve ardından hayatını kaybetmişti. Soruşturma başlatan polis yetkilileri 7 gardiyanın ifadesini almış ve herhangi bir suç unsuruna rastlanmadığını açıklayarak dosyayı kapatmıştı. Ancak şahin’in ölümüyle ilgili yeni bulgular, büyük bir skandalı da ortaya çıkardı. 
*Yasak yöntem uygulandı* 
TV 2 kanalının ele geçirdiği otopsi raporuna göre, bir kavgaya karışan şahin’i durdurmak isteyen gardiyanlar Türk gencini elleri arkadan kelepçeli vaziyette yüzüstü yere yatırdı, daha sonra TARP adı verilen ayakları bağlama yöntemini uyguladı. Ardından üzerine oturarak nefes almasına engel oldu. Polisin bu yöntemi kullanması 1994’te yasaklanmıştı. Gardiyanların bu yöntemi uyguladıkları bir ses kaydıyla da ispatlandı. TV 2’nin yayınladığı kayıtta, gardiyanlar hapishanenin acil durum birimini arayarak “Biz şimdi onun üzerinde oturuyoruz ” diyor . Bu konuşmalar, soruşturma ve otopsi raporlarında yer almıyordu. 
*Kafatasına kumaş*  
İkinci skandal ise Danimarka’da yapılan otopside şahin’in kalbinin bazı damarları, beyni ve beyinciğinin alıkonulması oldu. Sivas’ın şarkışla ilçesinde toprağa verilen şahin için ailenin isteği üzerine İstanbul’da Adli Tıp Kurumu’nda da otopsi yapıldı. Ancak bu otopside şahin’in organlarının eksik olduğu anlaşıldı. şahin’in annesi Nermin Kalkan, “Otopsi odasında üç polisin bulunması şaibeli bir durum. Akrabamız olan bir Türk doktor, hiçbir organa el konulmaması talebimizi yetkililere iletmişti. Ancak bize verilen tarihten iki gün önce otopsi tamamlanıp ceset teslim edildi. İstanbul’daki Adli Tıp Kurumu yetkililerinden bize verilen bilgide ise otopsinin belirleyici bir sonuç vermediğini, zira bazı organların alındığını söylediler. Beyni çıkarıp kafatasına kumaş doldurup saçlarının altından özenle dikiş atıp kapatmışlar. Sanki bir şeyleri gizlemek ister gibi” dedi.  
*Soruşturma açılıyor* 
Acılı Baba ümer şahin ise, “Olayın gerçekleştiği 11 ocak 2011 günü oğlumuzun kalbininin durduğunu ve hastanede olduğu bize 8 saat sonra haber verildi. Heralde ölsün ki bize gerçekleri söyleyemesin diye beklediler. Oğlum o olayda beyninden zarar gördü ve beyni kayıp. En büyük delil ortada yok. Mahkumları sakinleştirmek için koydukları o odalarda kamera olur ve mahkumu 24 saat kaydeder. Ancak oğlumun görüntüleri ortada yok. Avukatımız 6 kere başvurdu ancak sonuç çıkmadı. O görüntüler bir çıksa ortaya gerçekleri tüm dünya görecek” dedi. Ailenin avukatı Björn Elmquist ortaya çıkan delillerin çok vahim olduğunu belirterek hem polisin raporunda hem de otopsi raporunda gerçeklerin saklandığını belirterek, suçlular hakkında gerekli davaların açılacağını söyledi. Savcılık da yeni bulgular ışığında yeni bir soruşturma açılmasını istedi.  
*Türkler ayakta* 
Skandal üzerine Danimarka Türk toplumu da harekete geçti. Olayı protesto etmek için cumartesi günü başkent Kopenhag’da bir yürüyüş düzenlenecek. Yürüyüş sonunda Nermin K alkan’ın bir konuşma yapması bekleniyor. 


 
09.08.2011 22:57 / *VATAN*

----------

